
Majority of women who have an abortion don’t regret it five years on - sahin-boydas
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2229842-majority-of-women-who-have-an-abortion-dont-regret-it-five-years-on/
======
lonelappde
> five years later 99 per cent said [having an abortion] had been the right
> [decision].

> five years on, 84 per cent of the women said they either had mainly positive
> emotions or no emotions about the procedure.

> The findings could have been biased by the fact that only 38 per cent of
> those asked to take part in the survey accepted, and women who felt more
> negatively about their decision might have been less likely to participate.

